# I need a working CWM Recovery



## ICE (Dec 13, 2011)

I need a working CWM Recovery for my SCH-I500 C spire Showcase. My phone is currently stock gingerbread I have rooted plenty of times and know how to root but i have returned my phone to stock simply because i can not find a CWM that works with my phone. My last cwm that i had i could not make back up or restore my roms and system because i always got a failed to unmount system error. Could someone please supply me a link with a working cwm that will allow me to mount and unmount etc


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

it may not be cwm recovery thats the problem...could be the sd card.


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2011)

Hmm. Maybe. well since then i have reformatted the SD card and dont have anything on there but a few songs is there a cwm link that i could use to see if the problem is resolved?


----------



## Special_opps (Jun 11, 2011)

There is a sticky by droidstyle that should help

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

